# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  Free Easy CD DVD Burner

## IMPERIAL

*Free Easy CD DVD Burner*



*Лицензия:* Freeware *|* Официальный сайт *|* *Интерфейс:* Многоязычный (включая русский)

Стабильная версия: *3.8*

*О программе:*
Программа для записи CD и DVD. Записывает CD/DVD диски с данными и аудио-CD (WAV, WMA, MP3, OGG, FLAC, AAC, M4A). Кроме этого, позволяет создавать и прожигать ISO образы CD/DVD дисков, записывать DVD видео. Имеет встроенный CD рипер с поддержкой CDDB.

----------

